# I took a job.



## whooley (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe you do better work for less money than the framer/engineer.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Leo G said:


> I'd rather you bring me a couple of rolls of TP.:w00t:


c'mon...a cheap, industrious fvcker like yourself...i figured you'd be smashing you're sawdust together and making you own TP...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Crock said:


> paid in full/lien wavier


you're name fits you well...you do realize that the cashed check proves that....right?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mahlere said:


> c'mon...a cheap, industrious fvcker like yourself...i figured you'd be smashing you're sawdust together and making you own TP...



I tried that, a little rough on the cheeks. :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I dont think we've heard the end of this thread yet. While I hope it turns out well for you, I suspect it might not. You say this is a reputable company and yet the work you've described sounds like a disaster. Its not that hard to find quality help in this economy so you gotta wonder......
Good luck, but either way with your high standards, things will work out for you either way.


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

> I tried that, a little rough on the cheeks. :laughing:


Geez, whatta woman! :laughing:


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

mahlere said:


> you're name fits you well...you do realize that the cashed check proves that....right?


No, it just means he was paid something. Duh!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Warren said:


> I dont think we've heard the end of this thread yet. While I hope it turns out well for you, I suspect it might not. You say this is a reputable company and yet the work you've described sounds like a disaster. Its not that hard to find quality help in this economy so you gotta wonder......
> Good luck, but either way with your high standards, things will work out for you either way.


Sounds like the three "owners" didn't know better one way or the other.

They were probably wondering why things "just didn't look right" when the engiframer was doing his stuff but didn't know why, and wanted a second opinion of sorts from another pro.

When you had the conflict it was was probably easy to see who actually knew what they were talking about.

Sounds like these "owners" are great businessmen if they can stay in business and get so many jobs even when they were doing **** work. Great businessmen who know nothing about the actual job. I think you will make a great team and have great success with these guys.

They "need" your expertise and you need their ability to generate work. I hope they are paying you well.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

He's an employee, not a sub.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

mahlere said:


> He's an employee, not a sub.


Your in for a rude awakening grasshopper!!!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

In nj, an employee can not file a lien against an employer


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

In CA an employee can file a lien if he does not get his paycheck!!!, confirm your NJ rules, I think you may be surprised!!!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> In CA an employee can file a lien if he does not get his paycheck!!!, confirm your NJ rules, I think you may be surprised!!!


not in NJ...but even at that, a cashed paycheck that corresponds to the employees time sheet (which they verify and sign) eliminates the need.

it's different for a sub contractor, but for an employee (and we've gone through about 450 in the past 30 yrs - we were a union shop for year and 375 of those guys were union men) the cashed paycheck verifies full payment...


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

*Update #2*

It's over! Sorry it took a while to post this, but I've been busy trying to line up work. Well started the deck job(a reskin with azek). First off I notice the joists are 24" on center. I tell one of the owners this is no good with azek decking. he says wtf, I didn't see that. Ok we will fill in to 12". Rip off the existing decking, and the deck is framed like sh*t. No beam, out of square ect.
I get the new joists, and start trying to fix up this pos structure. Owner calls for an update. I explain the situation. He gets pissed, and says this was bid as a one day job.
Ok:furious:. I say I think its best we go our seperate ways. We don't do things at the same level of quality. He says, I don't know what to say. So I pack up, and leave.
"So, here go again on my own."


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

That sucks - but definitely sounds like the best thing

Good luck


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I was rooting for you, but it did sound like the thing was doomed from the beginning. At least you had the sense to walk before things got really ugly. You'll make it.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, like other guys had said. Let this be motiviation for you after seeing how some other guys operate.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah you will be better off on your own. Good luck man we are all rooting for ya!


----------

